# MS Game Pass - Savegames Wasteland 3 zu Steam portieren



## PerrinO (8. März 2021)

Hallöchen!

Ich werde demnächst den MS Game Pass antesten. Im Netz habe ich die Info gefunden, dass man die Savegames der unter Game Pass angelegten Games auch auf Steam übertragen kann - mit wenigen Ausnahmen. Wasteland 3 soll zu denen gehören, bei denen es nicht geht. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Gruß

Perrin


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2021)

PerrinO schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Ich werde demnächst den MS Game Pass antesten. Im Netz habe ich die Info gefunden, dass man die Savegames der unter Game Pass angelegten Games auch auf Steam übertragen kann - mit wenigen Ausnahmen. Wasteland 3 soll zu denen gehören, bei denen es nicht geht. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> ...


Ich kann es Dir leider nicht sagen, aber die Frage ist, wie lange du denn dann spielen wolltest bzw. wann du es für Steam kaufen wolltest ^^  Wirklich wichtig ist ein Import ja nur dann, wenn du Wasteland 3 mit dem Gamepass recht lange spielen willst, aber nicht ganz durchspielen willst. Denn wenn du DANN keinen Gamepass mehr haben willst, es aber bei Steam kaufen möchtest, wären viele Dutzende Spielstunden nicht ohne Gamepass verfügbar.

Wenn du es aber sowieso durchspielst, solange du den Gamepass hast, braucht du ja kein Savegame mehr für Steam. Und wenn du es nur ein paar Stunden antesten willst, um zu wissen, ob ein Kauf per Steam sich lohnt, wäre es wiederum nicht schlimm, wenn die paar Stunden dann halt weg wären. ^^ 

Nebenbei: du kriegst die PC-Version ja für 30-40€ im Handel. Falls es also nur darum geht, dass es Dir direkt im MS-Shop zu teuer ist, dann kauf Dir am besten die Retail-Version, sobald du merkst, dass es Dir zusagt.


----------



## PerrinO (8. März 2021)

Das wäre natürlich die schlaue Option.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2021)

PerrinO schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich die schlaue Option.


Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob die Retail-Version für den Xbox/GamePass-Client oder für Steam ist...   bei MediaMarkt und Saturn zB kostet die aktuell 40€, günstiger als bei amazon. Wenn man zum Abholen bestellt, dann auch ohne die Versandkosten von 5€, die wg. USK18 ansonsten anfallen.


----------

